

Show HN: My new playlist app - TallboyOne
http://spotify.io

======
TallboyOne
I love spotify, but I don't like how a lot of the playlists sites are rubbish:
very cluttered, requiring users to sign up, hard to navigate, etc.

I have created <http://spotify.io> as my solution. There's no signup required,
just one-click and you are discovering new music.

You can vote on playlists, as well as submit your own playlists. Give it a go
:)

------
tjbiddle
Very nice looking, well done! As you have endless scrolling on the playlists,
I would suggest having an element follow you on the left (Possibly the submit
Playlist) - You'll have to try it to find out, but I feel it may give the site
a "fuller" feel when scrolling down, rather than having an empty space.

------
tahirpopat
Awesome: clean, easy to use and navigate and a great collection of music. I
wil spread the word and hats off! Only feedback, would be nice if the genre
list followed you as you scroll further down the list of playlists.

------
duiker101
I do not have spotify but the site looks nice. Also, i need to know what is in
the "Coding Soundtrack like a boss" playlist. Isn't there a way to see the
content even if not logged in?

~~~
TallboyOne
Unfortunately no, hehe. But <http://spotify.com> is free, if you want to sign
up. I highly recommend it. I tried it twice when it was new and just deleted
it. Third time I tried it i realized the vast amazingness of spotify. Since
then I have erased all my music and moved it to spotify.

~~~
superted
Actually, you can use libspotify to extract the contents of playlists, which
allows for a richer experience on a playlist site like this.

~~~
TallboyOne
I still need my developer token.. which I don't have yet (I applied. Waiting
on approval). I'm also going to show number of subscribers, and number of
tracks.

------
jethrokuan
Just a question: what platform is this built on, and did you use any external
library for infinite scrolling?

~~~
TallboyOne
rails, css from scratch, infinite scroll from scratch :)

------
citruspi
I would definitely recommend changing the Favicon from Spotify's logo.

~~~
TallboyOne
Sure. Also, this is a very common question (about the domain name and
copyright). Spotify seems to promote sites with their exact logo and company
name, as long as I put the disclaimer in the footer that I'm not related to
their site. In fact they have a page right on spotify.com promoting a lot of
other spotify___.com playlist websites.

I also contacted about getting a developer token and they didn't seem to have
a problem with my domain.

